# Word of the Day:  Iguana



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

What does iguana mean?
any of various large chiefly herbivorous usually green or brownish tropical American lizards (family Iguanidae, the *iguana* family) that have a serrated dorsal crest and large dewlap broadly : any of various large lizards.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

Here is an iguana:



Iguana

Iguana is a genus of herbivorous lizards native to tropical areas of Mexico, Central America, several islands in Polynesia such as Fiji and Tonga, and the Caribbean. The genus was first described in 1768 by Austrian naturalist Josephus Nicolaus Laurenti in his book Specimen Medicum, Exhibens Synopsin Reptilium Emendatam cum Experimentis circa Venena. Two species are included in the genus Iguana: the green iguana, which is widespread throughout its range and a popular pet, and the Lesser Antillean iguana, which is native to the Lesser Antilles and endangered due to habitat destruction. The word "iguana" is derived from a Spanish form of the original Taino name for the species, iwana. In addition to the two species in the genus Iguana, several other related genera in the same family have common names of the species including the word "iguana".

What is the difference between a lizard and an iguana?
*Lizards* are reptiles. Like snakes, *iguanas* have scales, lay eggs, and are cold-blooded. So *iguanas* shed their skin, lay their eggs *in* large nests, and bask *in the* sun to boost their body temperature. *Iguanas* require year-round warm weather to survive *in the* wild.


----------



## Jules (Nov 22, 2020)

My husband could have used this word today.  He was doing physical exercises and at the same time going through the alphabet listing names of animals.  There aren’t many for “i”.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 23, 2020)

There was a Canadian NHL Hockey Player named Iguana, or maybe it was Iginla? Or maybe it was indigo?


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 23, 2020)

Our friend's iguana got  so large it had its own  room.
Got  very mean also,, he couldn't  keep it.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2020)

When we vacationed in St. Maarten, our guide stopped and picked up one that had been hit by a car. We got to see it up close and hold it. It seem dazed, but he was put in a tree and seemed okay.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2020)

Pappy said:


> When we vacationed in St. Maarten, our guide stopped and picked up one that had been hit by a car. We got to see it up close and hold it. It seem dazed, but he was put in a tree and seemed okay.


I'm glad the little feller came out of it okay!


----------

